# Colored Hooks for Surf Fishing



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey y’all, I posted a video on how to make colored hooks for Surf Fishing. A viewer decided to try them out and this was his haul! 

Here’s the video: https://youtu.be/fYrjCTawmuI

Yall enjoy.....you can’t buy these but you can make them!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a fine haul of fish ! I'm glad to see that somebody is out there catching some. I haven't been surf fishing since probably early November. I'm just letting them get bigger. Lol ! I'm hoping for a good spring run again !


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

We used to wrap the top end of the hook with colored pipe cleaner. They sell it in craft stores in all kinds of bright colors. I might have to paint then wrap a few before next outing.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Eglinhunter said:


> We used to wrap the top end of the hook with colored pipe cleaner. They sell it in craft stores in all kinds of bright colors. I might have to paint then wrap a few before next outing.



That’s a great idea! Does the pipe cleaner rust pretty quickly?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Watched video last night and going to bake em up.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

No idea is too extreme for a surf fisherman. :thumbup:


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Powder on the way now if I can find a supplier for hooks.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I will keep this in mind, might give it a try


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Made some today. Observations: Don’t lay on non stick foil, they stick still after baking and be sure to clean out hook eye well. All in all worked out, cleaned up excess coating with dremel and same with small amount of foil that stuck. Made a dozen up.


----------

